# My Sanctuary



## luckychucky (Jul 12, 2015)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 13, 2015)

green acre, Tractor ride?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 13, 2015)

side shot


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 13, 2015)

greenery 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 13, 2015)

chiggerville


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 13, 2015)

tadpole eggs 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 16, 2015)

welcome to chiggerville 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Donde (Jul 16, 2015)

To feel really welcome I'd want the gate open in the last one. Are those Post Oak leaves in the third one? I really like how you're going around your property with your cel phone and showing us in the "big world out here" a kind of "day in the life of..." series of images of your special place seen through your eyes or your companion's...oh and frog's eggs?


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 16, 2015)

I will open the gate for you!  They are oak, not sure if post oak or pin oak.  If I leave gate open people will dump their trash!  Plus, all my ticks and chiggers would get out!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

evening sun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

dog stroll 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

pick up the pace


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

fence row


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

flower power


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

down the road deep in the heart of US.  Heartland tours?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

opposite side


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 19, 2015)

mud bath


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Jul 21, 2015)

Nite sky not at Sanctuary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 10, 2015)

mushroom under oak


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 10, 2015)

evening sun


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Aug 10, 2015)

Nice series; is that an NAA?


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 12, 2015)

We opened up the gate as requested, but what is a NAA?  North American??? . 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tirediron (Aug 12, 2015)

The tractor - Ford model NAA?


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 13, 2015)

Sorry, the tractor is a 59 Ford 601 Work Master.  When it's working.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 13, 2015)

bull frogs croaking just imagine them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 14, 2015)

Camping 101 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 20, 2015)

tree frog blue


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Aug 26, 2015)

signs of peace?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Sep 25, 2015)

poison or delicious?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Oct 4, 2015)

nyone identify these?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Oct 10, 2015)

This is the end my friend 





Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Nov 3, 2015)

more shrooms


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Nov 3, 2015)

what is this?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Nov 7, 2015)

More Mushrooms 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## luckychucky (Nov 17, 2015)

Hanging at the sanctuary 




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

